# First Meeting!



## Swtbrat (Dec 5, 2007)

Bruiser met the new baby today and here are the pics.
For those of you who don't know,Bruiser is a VarnYard Red.
Slayer,my B&W is hibernating so he missed the pictures.

Brat!






I can just hear Bruiser saying "And this is the way out of this place"!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome pictures, they look great!! Bruiser is looking real good, he even looks like a Bruiser, lol. He is showing some real nice colors too. :wink:


----------



## Lexi (Dec 5, 2007)

yea thos are good pics... your red is beautiful!


----------



## COWHER (Dec 5, 2007)

Great Colors on that B+W wow!!!


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats a Red and Blue Cowher. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## playlboi (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome looking tegus! gorgeous pair.


----------



## aj12790 (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice pics


----------



## nat (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## olympus (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like it went well.


----------

